# 2016 Ross Dress For Less



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen some items from ROSS DRESS FOR LESS posted in the general shopping threads. Stopped in there yesterday and thought maybe it was time for a yearly thread as more items become available. At this time of year generally garden and decorative statutes are the main items for modifying.

This nice large polyresin crocodile skull will go in our garden among the palm trees and do double time come halloween pirate or swamp themes. 










Didn't find the really nice black and gold pharaoh bust someone posted finding in their store (general or buy/find shopping thread), but did find this little supply of Anubis. 

















I think someone might have found this lady's bust for modifying in their store too but took a photo anyway. Lightweight polyresin and decent size.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love these threads ! I posted a few pics from Ross in the general 2016 merch thread but I will put them here as well since this is where they really belong.
I want one of the Anubis statues, its so cute. I've wanted to do an Egyptian theme ( I have the two large mummy's from GR and never really used them) .
Here is what I found a few days ago , stuff for egyptian, fortune teller and just some skull book ends.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good stuff -- thanks for sharing the info. I might have to request a particular out-of-state friend go shopping for me.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm liking that croc skull. Well all the stuff actually but most specially the croc. Never heard of that store but then again I'm not what you would call a shopper'


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the Egyptian stuff need to hit Ross


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

nosefuratyou said:


> I'm liking that croc skull. Well all the stuff actually but most specially the croc. *Never heard of that store* but then again I'm not what you would call a shopper'



I should have put up their website for newbies who might like to check for a location near them. My bad . I believe ROSS is pretty much national here in the U.S. Here it is: 

http://www.rossstores.com


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The closest Ross is about 80 miles from me, in a town I have no other reason to visit. I like their stuff, but not quite enough to make a special trip that far. I can get a friend to pick some stuff up for me (at an out of state store), but it would be more fun to browse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The crocodile skull kind of reminds me of this open mouthed one from Design Toscano:
http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...06.do?sortby=bestSellers&refType=&from=Search


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ooojen said:


> The closest Ross is about 80 miles from me, in a town I have no other reason to visit. I like their stuff, but not quite enough to make a special trip that far. I can get a friend to pick some stuff up for me (at an out of state store), but it would be more fun to browse.


I think your right. Unless you are just up for a small day trip one day and there are other places you can go in that town then it isn't worth it to go just for Ross and that is coming from someone who loves Ross. BUT ! they are so hit or miss, the shelves are not full at all, sort of sparse and you have to luck up on things. If you see something you like you better get it because it could be the only one they get. I passed on a day of the dead skull last month and of course when I went back it was gone, I've been to 6 Ross's in my area just hoping to find it again with no luck. I've heard in larger cities they have well stocked shelves but in all the stores near me, not so much.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My closest location is a small store and the crocodile was the only one on the shelf. The other photos were taken at a larger location. Lots of anubus but no croc.
And as disembodied voice said, it's hit or miss. But when someone posts a photo if taken recently it's a good time to check your local stores for the same inventory.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Those places are also very regional.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is true of our Ross. Sometimes it looks like they are going out of store them.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just went to our closest Ross tonight. Got an Anubis statue and a large silver statue of a cobra in a raised striking pose. I may try to tone down the silver look on the snake or change it to an aged bronze eventually so it will look more like its sat around in a tomb for a long time, but for right this minute he seems pretty happy sitting by our bedroom door scaring the wife. lol. I would post pics, but unfortunately I don't have my camera fixed yet. hopefully soon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Checked out our Ross. Did not find anything particular cool as pictured above. The shelves were very empty. 
I did, stumble upon a funky looking shower curtain I grabbed, that might work into my Voodoo Spa theme in my bathroom. LOL
I went next door to Marshalls, and did find a big glass skull. Kind of an upside-down jar. Only $9.99. It's HEAVY too. haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was going to check out Hobby Lobby but ended up in another direction so stopped in ROSS instead during lunch. The anubis statue was gone from this location but I found this pharaoh statute instead. Liked it a lot and it was quite heavy, made of some stone composite, 9.99. I wonder if we'll start seeing more Ancient Egyptian items this year given that it was in the news yesterday that researchers believe they have found 2 undiscovered chambers in King Tut's tomb, maybe one for Queen Nefertiti.










I know people liked the large bust that I found a few weeks ago (photo above in thread) and today saw a smaller bust, similar materials and style. Guessing this one was more like 10-12 inches. 8.99.










I see these heavy, rather large cast iron skeleton key sets at ROSS' in my area all the time. Grabbed a photo today since they are back in stock.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking it was too premature, but looks like they have Halloween themed goodies already.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Omg, I'm gonna have to get to a Ross. Need a little Halloween boost right about now.

i can't believe those keys are only $5.00!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a different Ross today and they had the lady bust in Post #15 there. She's 11-1/2 inches tall BTW. They had one anubis left (think this was the location that orig had 4 in my earlier photo). He is 14 inches tall if I recall correctly and pretty heavy. Didn't pick him up but if he's still there next trip in might add him to my tomb cache. Yesterday I saw a set of Featerstone pink flamingo lawn guys (skelimingos) in the store but didn't take a photo.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Posted this on the gen merch thread
Big and heavy T Rex skull at Ross $20
Bought one and looks great on our shelf! We're moving soon somewhere we can actually paint and put up shelves and I can't wait to arrange all my home decor!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These were from yesterday's trip to 2 stores. The caftans can be a great find. Lots in stock now, reg. 9.99. I did find a bunch at one store on clearance for 6.99. Depending on the print, nice for Voodoo High Priestess or fortune teller maybe. I bought one on clearance last year that was an animal print and will be used for my jungle witch doctor prop costume.
























Some stores get in quite a few of the busts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Today headed to 2 other stores in search of the T-Rex head. Saw this pharaoh treasure cat with scarab, 11.99, at the first store. She is listed as 12 inches high on the receipt. It is the exact same material as the sitting pharaoh I previously posted.










Saw these skulls on an end cap at the San Jose Almaden store! The brown aged one (listed as antique bronze small on receipt), 5.99, looks similar to the one that HomeGoods had last year. 












And then I spotted _these_ on a lower shelf in the vase/figurine area! Only saw 2 in the store, which is a fairly large ROSS, so unless Almaden gets more in I would suggest people check other locations in the SF Bay area if you are looking for T-Rex. But he is in the stores here. 

















Decided to buy both of them for the yard. Might make some giant paper maché dino bones to put in the yard when I use them for a theme. So when in line to check out, the lady in front of me looked down at my cart contents and said, "for Halloween?" LOL. Sure wasn't the typical shoppers cart you'd expect to see at this time of year. My receipt says the T-Rex is 13 inches long.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhh You are killing me! My Ross never has ANY of this great stuff!
I am coveting your T-Rex head. 
Great finds GoS. Thank you for all the work you do for all of us. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At this time of year I only periodically go into ROSS, usually looking for garden vases or latest Egyptian which seems to come out in the spring. Not sure if Kissing Coffins hadn't posted the heads up on the T-Rex from her store if I would've been back in mine to find them in time before they got snapped up. So grateful. It takes a village of members to share what's out there!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

You've hit the motherload, GoS!!! Thanks for the heads up Grrrreat stuff
Fingers crossed we can score a T-Rex!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What are you guys going to do with the T-Rex head? I am thinking curiosities cabinet or mad lab. It does look fierce!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish we had Ross here! It really looks like they have some great stuff!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> What are you guys going to do with the T-Rex head? I am thinking curiosities cabinet or mad lab. It does look fierce!





punkineater said:


> You've hit the motherload, GoS!!! Thanks for the heads up Grrrreat stuff
> Fingers crossed we can score a T-Rex!!!


Ahhhhh yes. We all want the T-Rex! hahaha


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome Ghost of Spookie glad you found the T Rexs!! 
I'm glad I got mine when I did since we're moving soon and I was told the Ross near our new place will be closing. But there's a shopping center near the mall with a Ross, Marshalls and Home Goods so come August I'll be heading there!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

STILL no T-Rex head sighting in our Ross, but I did an impulse croc head buy!! 
Thanks for the heads up! haha
For in my voodoo spa bathroom theme. haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool! Glad it made it's way to your store. Goes to show sometimes it can take awhile. My croc was bought back in February. Says there's probably hope that you might also see the T-Rex I would think.

Isn't the croc a great size?! The T-Rex isn't as long although I wish it were...or BIGGER!


Just had a funny thought. If you had a old unused toilet fixture, I can picture an outhouse scene with the door open, the toilet lid raised, and the crock head sticking up from it. Perfect for a Florida or swampy area haunt. Suppose the Crazy Bonez gator head could be used too although not as long, but it's mouth does open. Well luckily for bathroom users in Cali no gators or crocs here to have nightmares about while using the toilet.  I did see a news story last week where a gator/croc, pretty long one too, was captured by camera in someone's yard. One of the photos had it on the porch and trying to crawl up the front door...by the doorbell. LOL. Don't know if that was staged but all I could think of was Saturday Night Live Skit with the Shark at the door ringing the doorbell for Trick or Treating for UNICEF I think it was. Of course the people open the door and get their heads chomped on. The Shark outwits the occupants everytime they play off the original skit. Those were great years at SNL.

If you are too young, didn't watch SNL, and are scratching your head about the above found this to explain: http://snltranscripts.jt.org/76/76flandshark.phtml


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The large skulls are back in one of my stores. Here they are in black and in white. 13.99 I believe.










And then I saw Mohawk Chrome Skull. He's new I think, at least never saw him before. 12.99. Made of a ceramic of some sort.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Why the heck haven't I been looking at this tread? I want some busts. I bet I'm too late.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

First skull sighting at my Ross. But WHAT is up with those stick-on silver teeth?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL. Metal mouth dentures?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Found this adorable witch today at the San Jose Almaden Ross for $13.99










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Cute witch kristinms8!
I was at Ross on Friday and I did see that same skull with the gold teeth. I prefer skulls that wouldn't break easily 
The decor area was pretty bare but I spotted 1 lone pose n stay skeleton for $50. Hopefully stuff coming soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey definitely walk around all sides of the aisle in that Alamden Ross. Last year I found a number of things I was looking for on the far wall side on some of the shelving. They are a pretty big store so get shipments in frequently. Kind of a drive for me so don't make it up there as often any more.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

The first signs of halloween at my Ross. The crazy bonez pose-n-stay skeleton went home with me!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This is literally all that our store had, other than the silver skull and bones already posted. Sad!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Couldn't help but notice the medusa head on the bottom shelf. I like that big lion but would have no idea what to do with it. I haven't been in my stores for a little while but it's looking like there might be something to see.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Couldn't help but notice the medusa head on the bottom shelf. I like that big lion but would have no idea what to do with it. I haven't been in my stores for a little while but it's looking like there might be something to see.


The Medusa head has a colored LED light inside, which rotates the colors. Other than that, it doesn't do anything. I love the lions too. If they'd had two of them, I might have bought them to set out on our stoop as guardians. They are fairly lightweight resin, and around $30 if I remember correctly.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Found this guy this morning.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

$6.99







$3.99 It was too cute to pass up, although I think it should say witch's coffee house?







$4.99 for each set of 2 towels


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That puppy is cute. I don't think we've seen him before. Also liking the bat sign.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw a few i items at Ross. Saw the dog above posted by jb1sb2 & is a Crazy Bones Brutus, was 39.99. They also had two skelly dachshunds for 9.99 each--not Crazy Bones. 
They have a new hanging bride this year, similar to last year's but with significant differences. Somewhat smaller, though could still be called lifesize. But instead of turning head motion and LED eyes, it is a kaleidoscope version. The pic shows it with the kaleidoscope effect activated. Also does some spooky sounds. 19.99. 
There were a few other assorted things--small towels, tablecloths, salt & pepper shakers, stuff like that. Plus your typical hanging reaper with LED eyes and a small hanging little creepy doll-thing on a swing that I'd seen last year somewhere, might've been Ross.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Couple more pix

















These keys are really nice--feel heavy like iron--and were only 5.99. Huge--I placed a pack of cocktail napkins next to it for size. 









Here's the bride's tag in case anyone is interested; there was a lot of interest in the Ross ghost bride last year.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went into Ross today and there were things!
I loved these tabletop clocks it's odd there were no thumbs on the hands but the aged look was really nice. My Ross had 4 of them.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone see any Halloween blankets or pillows yet?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Patch_of_pumpkins I picked these up yesterday for my friends. I love the black pumpkin blanket. I prefer it to the white pumpkin blanket from Target since I'm afraid it would look dirty so fast. I have enough blankets so no matter how cute no more for me


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

KissingCoffins said:


> View attachment 286896
> 
> 
> Patch_of_pumpkins I picked these up yesterday for my friends. I love the black pumpkin blanket. I prefer it to the white pumpkin blanket from Target since I'm afraid it would look dirty so fast. I have enough blankets so no matter how cute no more for me


Awesome, I love those. I got like 4 blankets last year. I can't stop. My boyfriend says enough blankets already, but no way. They're practically collectibles to me now lol


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

-V- said:


> Saw a few i items at Ross. Saw the dog above posted by jb1sb2 & is a Crazy Bones Brutus, was 39.99. They also had two skelly dachshunds for 9.99 each--not Crazy Bones.
> They have a new hanging bride this year, similar to last year's but with significant differences. Somewhat smaller, though could still be called lifesize. But instead of turning head motion and LED eyes, it is a kaleidoscope version. The pic shows it with the kaleidoscope effect activated. Also does some spooky sounds. 19.99.
> There were a few other assorted things--small towels, tablecloths, salt & pepper shakers, stuff like that. Plus your typical hanging reaper with LED eyes and a small hanging little creepy doll-thing on a swing that I'd seen last year somewhere, might've been Ross.
> View attachment 286864


I saw the big doberman skeleton at my Ross also


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't see much that you have in your photos except maybe the clown or a variation of him and the needlepoint Ouija board frame. But here's what I did find at mine that I thought was interesting. I really did not intend to buy anything today, just scouting for you guys, but came home with the hanging guy and the zombie wall art. More descriptions in my 2016 shopping album with each photo.
















He was 27.99, LED red eyes and his arms move. 










2.99










4.99 LED framed art.










2.99. Will use to make zombie signs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more items:









11.99 cast metal paper weight with design all the way around. 









9.99 string lights

And I saw this clock which reminded me so much of the clock the White Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland was carrying:















It's an actual battery clock and I could envision even replacing the mechanism with a backwards moving clock version and either mounting on a wall, sitting on a table or because it's so light using as a costume piece even.

...and then I walked around to the next aisle and saw these. I was so tempted to grab all the Alice in Wonderland kind of items! These are faux books that open and I thought the detailing on them was very nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda posted under my photo for the playing card books that she bought one today. We laughed about the coincidence of that and me posting the same day. I have a Malice in Womderland costume and bought king and queen of cards busts on deep clearance from Hobby Lobby a while back so the Alice theme is always in the back of my mind. I can almost picture these books with little skull heads and legs and walking on a shelf.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I saw a different bride today she has a hoop skirt and cross necklace


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nox Eterna said:


> I saw a different bride today she has a hoop skirt and cross necklace



Gives her some body mass. Not exactly Madonna, too covered up, but reminded me of her!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gives her some body mass. Not exactly Madonna, too covered up, but reminded me of her!


Haha!!!


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Some more fun stuff. 

This guy is lifesized--bigger than pic shows; turns head and spooky music plays ( sounds exactly like the Ross bride from last year, it's quite loud) and eyes light up with white LEDs when activated. 

I'm seeing tons of DOD stuff this year.

























Crazy Bonez Spike.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited Ross on Capital Expressway in San Jose, CA today. They had a good selection of Halloween tea towels and doormats, but I saw a couple of favorites I wanted to show you. I bought the Spirit Board Tray last year & loved it. Also picked up the Dachshund skeleton for a friend. Enjoy!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Going to hit Ross tomorrow hope to find that door knocker.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lilibat said:


> Going to hit Ross tomorrow hope to find that door knocker.


It's nice! It's only $9.99 and actually heavy. In the photo with the hanging clown, that is what is behind it. They had it hanging from its ring, facing backwards. Had I breezed by and thought "None of that appeals to me", I wouldn't have even seen it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was looking last night for a store video for CVS halloween 2016 because I wanted to see the haunted candle, which I couldn't locate a video for, and instead noticed this YT video on a Creepy Animated Girl Doll at a Ross Store in Southern Cal. I love her face and would love to find her. Fingers crossed. 






BTW if anyone sees her and doesn't want her for yourself I would actually be most appreciative if you could pick her up and I'd pay you for her and mailing. This year I'm time constrained on getting out to the stores so it will be really hit or miss for me finding things. Not much I'm looking for this year but she's definitely one I'd love to have. Thanks.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The one I went to had nothing. They still had the same ugly throw pillows in the area they always put Halloween. :-(


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_We just went to our Ross tonight. They had some items out. Not as much as some of you have, but a bit to look at. I picked up a couple of items for myself and a couple for my victim in Secret Reaper. One thing I did get for myself is a light bulb that screws into a regular socket, but changes color and shines images on the wall. It was $12.99. I'm excited to put it in action._



jb1sb2 said:


> The first signs of halloween at my Ross. The crazy bonez pose-n-stay skeleton went home with me!


_How much are the pose-n-stay skele's there? My store doesn't have them yet._



LairMistress said:


> This is literally all that our store had, other than the silver skull and bones already posted. Sad!


_I love the clown! I bought a gypsy/fortune teller type prop tonight. If my store would have had a clown, I would have been all over it!_



kristinms8 said:


> Visited Ross on Capital Expressway in San Jose, CA today. They had a good selection of Halloween tea towels and doormats, but I saw a couple of favorites I wanted to show you. I bought the Spirit Board Tray last year & loved it. Also picked up the Dachshund skeleton for a friend. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I also bought the spirit board last year.  I have several different varieties of dogs, but no weenie dog yet. I'll have to keep my eyes open for the Dachshund._


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lots of hanging ghouls, skellues and witches etc


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That hanging lady with blonde hair on the far left in profile looks interesting. Any chance you got an other view of her?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That hanging lady with blonde hair on the far left in profile looks interesting. Any chance you got an other view of her?


I think you are referring to the hanging ghost bride which I bought for 7.99. Spirit has her for 19.99. She is only about 35" tall. But I like her face. I do wish they made a life size version. If this isn't the one you were talking about let me know.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was looking last night for a store video for CVS halloween 2016 because I wanted to see the haunted candle, which I couldn't locate a video for, and instead noticed this YT video on a Creepy Animated Girl Doll at a Ross Store in Southern Cal. I love her face and would love to find her. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man GoS, a store I was at 2 or 3 days ago had two of these girls. I started to post about her the other day asking if anyone else had seen "Wendy" as I call her because I think she looks like Wendy from Wendy's hamburgers. I'm going to my local store in a minute and I will check it out. the store I saw here at is an hour away and i won't be going back until Tuesday , she will probably be gone but I will check back before i go to see if you have her yet and if not I can stop by there again. Just keep us updated then I will know. She is out there though so you shouldn't have any trouble locating Wendy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks disembodiedvoice. I'm still looking for her after about 4 hours traveling 6 of the south SF bay stores today (Saratoga/Hamilton, Bascom, Almaden, Bernal, Morgan Hill and Gilroy!). Saw lots of cool items and bought a x-large concrete skull with hooded cobras traveling through it (for my Egyptian tomb) and 3 pairs of Jurassic Park Velociraptor claws (from the toy dept but found one in the halloween section and set me on the hunt for more--I have those concrete T-Rex skulls from ROSS posted earlier in the thread that they will be used with). I'm convinced that the red haired girl hasn't made it to the bay area yet but could be wrong. The lady who posted that video of her on YT posted it 3 days ago. So Wendy huh?! I was calling her the little redhead girl, not to be confused with Charlie Brown's, but yeah with those braided pigtails I can see the Wendy name sticking. I'll be sure to post here if I do find her and in the meantime appreciate the eyes out trying to spot her.

I'll see what I can do about uploading some photos from today. Should give you guys a good idea of what is in stores at least out here on the West coast. Need to prune through the photos though. Here's what I can tell you in the meantime. There was a hanging fortune teller with red hair. She's holding a crystal ball that lights. Nice pumpkin man. Nice burlapped faced scarecrow. And the bride--both life size and the one you posted Ditsterz (she does have a beautiful face and agree with you on her being made larger). A few hanging guys from last year. A few water globes, a spell book (plaster?), a black coiled snake that was really cool looking, the red eyeball doorbell, boney creatures (dogs, cats and birds including vulture--no sound on this), a few cool serving trays--one ouija and one day of the dead. Bottles, pillows, signs. Those rats with little feet from last year (although I think the fabric looked better last year but could be wrong). Only a few costumes so far.

Having been in so many stores in one day I can tell you that a number of these hanging props did come in twos and one store had 3 of the traditional brides.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK from my marathon recon trip today. Will post in groups of 5, 33 photos total. I'm adding pricing in item description so I can get these up before dinner!

Group 1:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 2:










































I think that last guy was doing the Chicken Dance!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 3:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 4:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 5:































The bride is what I call traditional, not the one with the hooped skirt and cross.









These are the Raptor claws I decided would make for great caged raptors down the road (really part of the toy section and I found them in a few of the stores when I looked).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 6:

































Some glitter but I still liked it:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 7:

























That's pretty much it folks! Long day. Had to hit the road after rush hour morning traffic and catch it home before afternoon rush hour traffic with the metering lights on. Plus kids are in school and get out now at the early end of the afternoon and service and construction workers are getting off their jobs around 3pm typically. Still sat in stopped traffic during parts of it. The fun of living in the Bay area . Looking forward to sitting down to dinner soon. Lots of great stuff in Ross this year. Hope to find that illusive Wendy red haired pigtail girl next trip maybe.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Drat! I am doing an Egyptian scene this year and totally missed the Anubis and pharaoh figurines earlier this year. They would have looked killer. Oh well...

Picked up the doll-face ghost girl mentioned earlier in this thread, and the witch's coffee house sign. I think tomorrow I'll go back for the skull with cobras.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

SepiaKeys said:


> Drat! I am doing an Egyptian scene this year and totally missed the Anubis and pharaoh figurines earlier this year. They would have looked killer. Oh well...
> 
> Picked up the doll-face ghost girl mentioned earlier in this thread, and the witch's coffee house sign. I think tomorrow I'll go back for the skull with cobras.


Sepia I am doing an Egyptian scene too. Would love to compare notes. I have bought way too much. But could not find any of the Anubis or Bastet figures in Ross here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

For those of you looking for the Wendy doll, when I was in Baton Rouge last weekend they had two of them. Unfortunately I am many hours away now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm, last weekend? Sure hope my timing wasn't off on Wendy. I missed the Cemetery headboard last year by a week from what my stores told me but thankfully a very thoughtful member  recalled my post and found one for me in her store. Best forum members here ever, always kind and willing to keep locate something for someone.

BTW I saw on my trips today some Egyptian statues over in the vase area. That stuff sometimes makes a reappearance.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_So last night I got the fortune teller and Sharper Image LED projection bulb. I wanted the skull that's on the display stand, but my store only had one and it was broken. So many of y'alls stores have great hanging props. My store didn't have near that many or the variety. Plus, ours always seem to be broken and in need of repair. Are y'alls that way or are they in good condition?_


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

avgjoefriday said:


> Sepia I am doing an Egyptian scene too. Would love to compare notes. I have bought way too much. But could not find any of the Anubis or Bastet figures in Ross here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure! I might even start a thread about it, since I think there's a few of us tackling Egypt this year. It's a tricky theme but a creative one too.

Myself, I have a limited budget this year (blew it all last year haha) so I'm trying to do whatever I can on the cheap. We'll see how that works out


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW I saw on my trips today some Egyptian statues over in the vase area. That stuff sometimes makes a reappearance.


Thanks! I will check a couple Ross stores tomorrow during errands. Fingers crossed.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love that skull with cobras GoS ! how much was that? I also saw that guy pictured above the skull tonight , he was decent, he talks and his mouth moves 19.99, I almost got him but decided I've bought enough stuff to just pack away and hope someday I might use it. 

They didn't have Wendy at my store either GoS, I can't believe I saw two just the other day, I wish I had known. The video shows it briefly but just making sure you knew she is a "ground breaker" half torso, arms and head only, she doesn't have a long dress or fabric, it stops just past her wire frame.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that ,fortune Teller with the crystal ball! She is the first think Inhave seen that makes me really want it outside of the Madame Zoltana at Grandin. She is too much for me to want to invest though. This one is perfect for my set up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love that skull with cobras GoS ! how much was that? I also saw that guy pictured above the skull tonight , he was decent, he talks and his mouth moves 19.99, I almost got him but decided I've bought enough stuff to just pack away and hope someday I might use it.
> 
> They didn't have Wendy at my store either GoS, I can't believe I saw two just the other day, I wish I had known. The video shows it briefly but just making sure you knew she is a "ground breaker" half torso, arms and head only, she doesn't have a long dress or fabric, it stops just past her wire frame.



The skull with cobras was 14.99, had some weight to it and an LED light inside. It had one of those tab in the battery compartment and I didn't pull it to see what kind of light it has. A nice red or green would be nice or even yellow. Really hope it's not a color changing one but as we get better at working with circuits I can always change it out if it is color changing. 

I was pretty good about snapping a photo and then taking a photo right after it with the price so I could annotate my photos and report back. Missed a few but otherwise prices are in my album's photo description. And apparently I missed the price of the Fortune Teller. Guessing anywhere from 19.99 to 26.99. @@Gigglefairy, since you bought her how much was she? I thought she looked pretty good myself but really not in the market for another lady of fortune.

I did notice from the video of the Wendy's girl that she was a ground breaker type prop. Don't think I even know what she costs just really fell in love with her face. Kind of like Ditsterz did with the little bride. Figure she can always have a body added to her. But thanks disembodiedvoice for mentioning it.

@@GiggleFairy so what did you think of that Sharper Image light bulb? I looked at the packaging and wondered how it looks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Wendy was some where between 19.99 to 24.99. I looked at so many things that day I just don't remember. But she was in the usual price range for those things at Ross.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> _How much are the pose-n-stay skele's there? My store doesn't have them yet__._


I want to say that they were $49.99, but I didn't take a photo of the tag itself. So they're the same price as CVS, but CVS offers % off coupons. You'd be better off buying somewhere other than Ross.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in at 3 Ross' today and pretty much the same as everything shown already. Did see these framed prints that clearly are part of a set with the Elixir one already posted. They have tiny glitter on them but not too bad. Have to wonder if there are any more prints in the series. 











And for SepiaKeys & Avgjoefriday, keep looking for Egyptian statues in Ross. This theme gets restocked all year round and sometimes the same statues reappear. I've found a real king tut's treasure chest of "artifacts" over the years. Here's what I saw today. I picked up the anubis bust BTW. He has some gold fleck or glitter on it but not too bad. Nice glint when light hits it. Was $21 something and on clearance for 14.99. If you guys think you might want to buy one and have it shipped I might be able to go back there on Monday or Tuesday, see if they are still there and we could work out the logistics. 










At a different Ross I spotted these guys. I already have the one on the right so he's making the rounds again maybe. (L--15.99; R--11.99).










Went in looking for Wendy and came away empty handed on that one. I showed her photo to stocking clerks at two different locations and they don't recall seeing her so will keep checking this week. Some of the stores I was in had more halloween out than others. Some appeared to just have started with a few boxes out on display.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I want one of those anubuses or anubi ...whatever I wanted one of the other ones seen earllier in the year but mine never got any and I want that smaller cat too...ugh. now I will have to keep stalking Ross.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And for SepiaKeys & Avgjoefriday, keep looking for Egyptian statues in Ross. This theme gets restocked all year round and sometimes the same statues reappear. I've found a real king tut's treasure chest of "artifacts" over the years. Here's what I saw today. I picked up the anubis bust BTW. He has some gold fleck or glitter on it but not too bad. Nice glint when light hits it. Was $21 something and on clearance for 14.99. If you guys think you might want to buy one and have it shipped I might be able to go back there on Monday or Tuesday, see if they are still there and we could work out the logistics.


Love that bust, they have the same one or very similar, at Design Toscano for $50.

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...ode=DTPLAS12&gclid=CLr64oCW4M4CFYJYfgodocIGLQ

I really have to get by a Ross.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie, I would kill for that Anubis! (I'd squish a scarab at least  ) I checked my local Ross today and didn't see any of the Egyptian goodies. I would definitely be willing to pay for shipping on that one. I'll PM you about details, but sign me up for one!


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie! Thank you so much for the offer. I am driving over to Dallas tomorrow. If I don't find something similar I will PM you about snagging an Anubis! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> Love that bust, they have the same one or very similar, at Design Toscano for $50.
> 
> http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...ode=DTPLAS12&gclid=CLr64oCW4M4CFYJYfgodocIGLQ
> 
> I really have to get by a Ross.



I think they just might be from Design Toscano. I've seen their stuff everywhere over the past few years. Definitely branching out in a big way through other retailers. A few years back saw some of their garden statues at Kmart, then HomeGoods, Lowes sell some of their stuff online. I found the same Anubis and the matching bust for Horus on Wayfair: 

http://www.wayfair.com/Design-Toscano-2-Piece-Gods-of-Ancient-Egypt-Sculpture-AH9262223-TXG5212.html

This was the first time I've seen this Anubis in Ross but now will be looking for Horus!


Saw your posts SepiaKeys and avgjoefriday and will let you know what I find next week. Maybe next week I'll try to round up some of my Ross statues and take a photo of my tomb loot from them. You will probably drool over it.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Found these at Ross. Good price on them, I will be grabbing every set I come across.


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

At Ross right now and they put out a good deal of new stuff









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

After seeing GoS's pics of the Egyptian things I ran back to Ross last night, nothing Egyptian at all...no big surprise. They did have more halloween but still nothing I felt I "had" to have. nothing that hasn't been posted here either. My Ross routinely sucks. No Wendy either GoS, I looked everywhere. I'm going back to the Ross I saw her at on Tuesday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Dreadful thanks for the photos. I'm finding that gargoyle statue shown in your next to last photo on a top shelf interesting. Have not seen him in any of the 9 locations I've been to. Halloween is just coming out so maybe not delivered yet or put out. I suspect he will be snatched up soon after hitting the shelf. Any chance you took a closer look at him and remember his price and opinion of him? Apart from him and the pillows (don't recall seeing these designs) everything else looks familiar.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't usually find much at Ross, but I must have that gargoyle! There's one next to the Homegoods I'm hitting tomorrow, I will have to look. I went to another
Ross last night, they didn't have much but I did find something for my reaper victim.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought the gargoyle last week. $12.99. Led color changing light inside. Picked him up by the wing when we got home and it fell right off. Dh says he can glue it back, but it's pretty fragile.


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Dreadful thanks for the photos. I'm finding that gargoyle statue shown in your next to last photo on a top shelf interesting. Have not seen him in any of the 9 locations I've been to. Halloween is just coming out so maybe not delivered yet or put out. I suspect he will be snatched up soon after hitting the shelf. Any chance you took a closer look at him and remember his price and opinion of him? Apart from him and the pillows (don't recall seeing these designs) everything else looks familiar.


I gave him a once over. I'm not into gargoyles so I didn't handle him that much. He was pretty solid and under $20 if I remember correctly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dreadful said:


>


Those pillows are stunning. I see that Ross and Michaels have the same gigantic resin skull, only in differing color schemes. 




Dreadful said:


> I gave him a once over. I'm not into gargoyles so I didn't handle him that much.


How can you even say that?!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

^^bwahahahah!^^

Yes, love the skull pillow(they had great pillows last year too), and is that a Ouija board welcome mat I see? Oh please, please, please....


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I really like the black pillows with silver spiders - I never do Halloween pillows in my family room because I like to stick with black & silver decorations and a tiny, tiny amount of purple, and most Halloween pillows have a lot of orange in them or busy graphics. Those would be great though! I'm keeping my eyes out for them!

And GOS - I *love* that skull with the snakes crawling through it! What a wonderful find! If you take a photo showing it lit up, I'd love to see it!

Hoping to hit a local Ross this week (along with HomeGoods)!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

This particular store was crammed and I couldn't get clear pics of anything else without taking it all down, but here's a few pillows


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I visited two more Rosses tonight on the hunt for anything Egypt, but I think the Tampa area stores are in a state of De-Nile 

I did pick up another skull-and-cobra and the gargoyle ($13 or 15, I believe).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love ! those spider web pillows and the orange and black skull one....I must find them, and the Egypt stuff, the skull with cobra's, and a gargoyle. I haven't found anything I want or need so far. kinda bummed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here's Some Egyptian Items I have bought from Ross in the Past*

Since there's interest in Egyptian themed items, I have really found Ross to be a great source and with very good prices. Thought I would show you some of the items I have bought over the years to give you an idea what kinds of things you could find. Takes patience and trips throughout the years as there's no rhyme or reason when they stock these items. Some of us here have seen Ross restock some items over time so guess you never know what's in their warehouse.

Nefertiti (2010)









Maybe Rameses II? (2011)
















Bastet (2012) Guess I was in the store on a more regular basis that year!









Guessing Nefertiti again in different busts?
























Sphinx









Egyptian hieroglyphic stone carving









Probably have more I can post from other years and if I find them will come back here to this post and add. My current year finds are already posted in this thread. Have found some nice items at Home Goods as well but Ross has been my favorite resource.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to Ross today hoping to find the fortune teller dressed in red and holding a crystal ball that Giggle Fairy told me about and they didn't have her! I did buy a small hanging witch holding a crystal ball.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to 3 different Ross stores today. Didn't find anything Egyptian at all at any of them, I was really looking for that instead of Halloween. I ended up buying a couple of things. the black snake ( which could be used in many themes including Mummy/ egyptian) and the carved skull both of which GoS posted pics of earlier. I also saw in your pics GoS some cockroach wall decals, I haven't seen these but would love those , now I'm on the hunt for those especially if they are 2.99, I just jinxed myself and I will never find them.....































I think I will try to do something to this guy so he isn't so monotone, maybe change eye color and maybe not, not sure yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Opposite experience here. I stopped in my little local store and wasn't looking for Egyptian but Wendy, and instead saw these. While I'm not attracted to the mirrored statues, I could potentially see removing the mirrors and doing something different in those spots. The two statues I saw were actually very nice in size and detailing. 

















































So I don't frequent Design Toscano's site frequently but was wondering if maybe someone does and can say that Ross' Egyptian statues all come from there. They really are nice pieces especially at the reduced markdown that Ross offers them at.

Hope to make it back to one or two of the past locations tomorrow to check on those Anubis busts if they are still there and see what if anything new halloween has come out. A security guard at one store said they get shipments in M-F and try to get everything that came in that day on the floor by 2pm. Nothing new that I noticed halloween-wise in the store I stopped in today.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

How exciting! I am going to go looking for that creepy doll and some of the circus/clown stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS, I'm assuming you didn't find Wendy? I'm going to the store that had two today but thats been at least a week ago so chances are iffy but I am going to look for her, some roaches and egyptians.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No Wendy in my area (at least not yet) from what I've seen disembodiedvoice. Gee I think my local store had the cockroach wall art when I was in last night. I'll try to stop by there again and see if it's still there. Since buying the zombie wall art, I haven't seen any Zombies ones again thus far. Not too many packages of these guys out there that I can see. I thought I saw these on GrandinRoad's site at one time.

Taking my car in for an oil change and then will try to make it to a few stores today.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

omg that full-sized statue! I covet so bad! I just called 10 different Rosses and finally found one that has an Egyptian collection. Everywhere else is only carrying the Asian stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SepiaKeys said:


> omg that full-sized statue! I covet so bad! I just called 10 different Rosses and finally found one that has an Egyptian collection. Everywhere else is only carrying the Asian stuff.


Yep, all the ones around me so far only have Asian and or African. Plenty of Buddha statues and giraffe , zebra or tribal masks but nothing Egyptian at all. So so sad.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LOVE all of the skeletons everyone is finding ♥


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SephiaKeys, sent you a PM as I found one of the anubis left on the shelf and you had responded first. Really sorry avgjoefriday. I did scour all the shelves and even asked a clerk if it might have been put somewhere in the back. She helped me look but someone apparently bought it. I thought I was the only one in my area looking at Egyptian stuff...not the run of the mill decor item in today's modern home! 

I went to 3 other stores in addition to the anubis store today and only saw a few new items. I don't think they've gotten much in the way of halloween yet. No new hanging props. Notice some things were fewer in number so people have been buying but I suspect not many in ernest, just us halloween devotees. I'll post a few photos in a bit.

Saw 3 of these oblisks in one of the stores:
















This time a bastet goddess bookend:


















I searched all over stores for these last year and now seeing a few of them in several stores this year:









This statue was very tall and nice weight. Only 19.99 and saw one each in two of the stores I went to. He would be a nice addition to a cemetery if you are going religious in nature.









One more photo to share from yesterday. I really liked this pair of reapers and each were 9.99. They have an LED light component to them although I don't think there were batteries in them as the switch didn't light anything. Assume an LED (?color?) shines up from inside him and lights the open hood area.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I love those reapers GoS! I would like to get one if they are a good weight


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG!!!...I NEED those reapers!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

From the previous comments, it seems that we have reached a consensus on the Reaper statues The one with praying hands would be my preference, being something different, but the other is also pretty great in its own right.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found this little beauty yesterday.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> One more photo to share from yesterday. I really liked this pair of reapers and each were 9.99. They have an LED light component to them although I don't think there were batteries in them as the switch didn't light anything. Assume an LED (?color?) shines up from inside him and lights the open hood area.



The Ross I went to yesterday had each of the Reapers. One worked the other didn't both had the tabs still in the battery compartment but I wanted to see if they worked so I tried them out. the one that did work had a dim blue light ( could have been color changing but all I saw was blue) the light comes up from their hollow neck/head area. I couldn't guess how much they weigh....1 lb maybe ( no more than 2 if that) they are table or shelf sitters , only about 12 inches. I'm totally guessing on the weight and height, just trying to give a general visual. they were nice


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found these today. I am sure the witch lovers on here will love these!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw one of those witch's hand candlesticks at one of the stores I was in. So not sure if someone bought only one or maybe they didn't come in as a pair. Nice you found a pair jb1sb2.

I'm in agreement BTW with disembodiedvoice's assessment of the reapers. I can add that the battery compartment is on the bottom and so figure he has a more or less hollow body. If I hadn't seen the little orange sticker about I Light Up, I probably wouldn't have thought to check for a battery source. I think they are pretty cool especially because they do light up.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

jb1sb2 said:


> I found these today. I am sure the witch lovers on here will love these!


Major score there I love those.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> I found these today. I am sure the witch lovers on here will love these!


Grandin Road leftovers from the other year, but still nice as heck


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been collecting these Stratford Home pillows for four years now. They arrived yesterday. I usually only get one a year, but this year had to get two, may go back for the one with skeletal arms reaching around the pillow from the back - (sorry, no picture; pillow is black, skeletal arms are bright white)...









They were $7.99 and $8.99 respectively.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Pardon my poor video skills, and my son chattering in the background (playing with his Minecraft figures).  This is my ROSS purchase from yesterday. It doesn't have sound effects. I'm planning on making it stationary, rather than hanging it. I think that I have the perfect spot for it (unless I find something that I like better in that spot!).

I don't think that worked exactly...it takes you to the group, and it's the first video. Sorry about that. I made it public so it can be seen. (and I never opened the group before, because there are just so many!)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1590851701179984


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Pardon my poor video skills, and my son chattering in the background (playing with his Minecraft figures).  This is my ROSS purchase from yesterday. It doesn't have sound effects. I'm planning on making it stationary, rather than hanging it. I think that I have the perfect spot for it (unless I find something that I like better in that spot!).
> 
> I don't think that worked exactly...it takes you to the group, and it's the first video. Sorry about that. I made it public so it can be seen. (and I never opened the group before, because there are just so many!)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1590851701179984


I'm signed in here and still can't see the video LairMistress. When I access the link, it brings me to Facebook's sign on page. I'm not on Facebook and from what I've been told on another forum where someone tried posting a "public" video on Groups that Groups is only available to those on Facebook. So it may be "public", but only if you are a Facebook member so in a very limited way and not really what most people who say they make their videos public intend. Do you have another place to post your video that's not exclusive? YouTube can be shared publically for example.

I am curious what you saw. A photo is nothing else


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Man, looks like some of the Ross stores take Halloween seriously! I am going scouting next week to see if I can score any Halloween treasures!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry about the video not working. I uploaded it to YouTube so more people can see it.  It took forever, so I shopped online while I waited, and bought two 5 ft posable skeletons for $44! I shouldn't be allowed to shop online, haha (that was at Shopko's website, I made a thread).

Anyway, here is the Ross skeletal scarecrow video. It's a hanging piece, no body, just a head, arms (no hands), and tattered cloth.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> Sorry about the video not working. I uploaded it to YouTube so more people can see it.  It took forever, so I shopped online while I waited, and bought two 5 ft posable skeletons for $44! I shouldn't be allowed to shop online, haha (that was at Shopko's website, I made a thread).
> 
> Anyway, here is the Ross skeletal scarecrow video. It's a hanging piece, no body, just a head, arms (no hands), and tattered cloth.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpKFcDYuGRs




_Your addiction sounds as bad as mine, lol. We also bought the scarecrow from Ross yesterday. _


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lairmistress, he's pretty cool looking. Don't recall seeing him in any of the many Ross' I stopped in. GiggleFairy, I don't know what it is about their scarecrow guy but I just really like him a lot. Nice finds both of you.


Stopped into a store tonight before dinner and bought these metal spiders I thought looked cool and this Stratford Home owl pillow. The photo doesn't do it justice really. The eyes are done in a golden metallic thread and are simply stunning in person. Oh and I also picked up a second animated toy spider. Will post a photo of these guys tomorrow. Thought they'd make a cool Pet Me Display for a monster lab.



















No new Egyptian decor, in fact didn't see any at all at this store. I found the owl pillow back by the vases so someone probably moved it from the halloween area to there. A few new halloween items I hadn't seen before like those trays next to the spiders, nothing that stood out for me though. The hanging ghouls didn't look like they've been replenished all week. This pillow was definitely a new item and I think the candle stick there was new too.

I was told a few weeks ago by two different security staff members at two different stores that they get their new shipments in M-F and the trucks come in early (one store said like 4am) and everything that came in that day is out on the floor by 2pm at the latest generally.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK grabbed some photos of the animated Wild Pets spiders I found at Ross. I love adding animation to my scenes and bought these two guys to use with our mad lab. Figure hubby can be sitting at lab table with the spiders there and let the kids pet them. Would be nice if he could get one to walk his arms like in the video below. Like most of these animated critters you can hear the gears moving as they travel but I didn't find the sound as loud as some of the Uncle Milton tarantulas that I have for example. Suppose you could paint the back of them to make the spiders look less like toys too.


















Close up of them. They have thin rubbery, furry legs that wiggle when they move. Takes 3 LR44 button batteries. Two fit nicely in one of the carry boxes.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie, love those spiders but don't think I could get them to the register for purchase...[giggle]... However, if I see them, I know a 7 year old boy who would gladly carry them to the register for me...and gladly provide for their care!

I went back to Ross twice looking for that gorgeous owl pillow with the embroidered gold thread eyes. No luck. Hoping it will repeat next year.

All that said, I'm a happy girl because I found the floating ghosts projector for $19.99 today. It's such a small box, I almost missed it. I saw it once at Target last year never to see it again...until today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Grandma lise, I walked into a different Ross from the one I purchased the owl pillow at just last night and saw 2 or 3 of them there. So they are hitting the stores now. Don't just look in the halloween section. Also check the linen section and end caps around there.

I found the spiders at several stores just this week. Found the first single guy in the halloween section, found the one with the case in the front aisle they trap you in on the way to the cashiers, and at another store saw 2 cases on the shelf in the Toy section. Chances are they are there somewhere if you are looking for it. 

I always try to wander all the aisles if I can to do a quick scan as things do get put all over by staff and other shoppers.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

My prize from Ross today. Not sure of the material, it's some sort of metal. Possibly iron, but it doesn't feel as heavy as something this size made of iron should. Regardless, I got it for $10 because there was no price tag on it and the cashier didn't want to hold up the line with a price check.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

The cat in the cauldron. Just loving that pic!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie, my posts are always too long so I edited out that I searched the entire store for that owl pillow (and retrieved quite a few to return to the Halloween section). I'll keep checking every two days. They had ALL the other pillows still, just not that one...dang it! I'm on the west coast. Don't know if that makes a difference. 

I didn't search for the spiders. Will try to be brave and do that on my next visit.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went about a week ago but forgot to post a photo. Here are a couple things I picked up. I saw both Reapers but only got the one with the scythe since I liked that one better. It was before the other post here that other people commented that they liked them too, otherwise I might have grabbed both to send it on, sorry. 









I really love the rats, and for I think $3 or $4, they can't be beat! Unfortunately for me, my kids have sort of taken them over. Apparently their names are now "Rosie" & "Peach"! LOL!

I'll give the metal spider a bit more of a silvery treatment & it'll be great on my fireplace setup. 
My Reaper has a rotating colored light inside. I haven't put new batteries in yet but I am hoping the light will be a little stronger with fresh batteries because it does have to be decently dark to see it right now. 

I was super thrilled to get the coiled snake. Hopefully you can see in this photo - I added a dot of acid green nailpolish to the eyes, and a bit of red glitter nailpolish to the tongue to make it stand out a bit more.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

CJSimon said:


> My prize from Ross today. Not sure of the material, it's some sort of metal. Possibly iron, but it doesn't feel as heavy as something this size made of iron should. Regardless, I got it for $10 because there was no price tag on it and the cashier didn't want to hold up the line with a price check.
> 
> View attachment 307626


I love that cauldron!!!


----------



## Artistrybyadrii (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's some Halloween things at a Ross in South Florida! :relaxed:

@CjSimon your cauldron was priced at $39.99, you got it for a nice bargain!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Made it out of the house tonight. First time since Tuesday. They had a new Stanford Home pillow. It's a variation of a spirit board.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Love those rats! My store didn't really have anything out last time I looked, but apparently I need to hurry back over there.


Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> View attachment 308938
> 
> 
> I really love the rats, and for I think $3 or $4, they can't be beat! Unfortunately for me, my kids have sort of taken them over. Apparently their names are now "Rosie" & "Peach"! LOL!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went to Ross yesterday and it's been really picked over. They did however have 3 of the drink dispensers that have a skull and "zombie juice" on it in their boxes. Also new mummy head pillows that look really nice at 12.99 each. Also I was surprised to find a Gemmy ghost light projector (19.99). I would have bought it but it's the same price as Home Depot or Target.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

MissT said:


> Love those rats! My store didn't really have anything out last time I looked, but apparently I need to hurry back over there.


MissT, it's entirely possible your Ross has sold out of Halloween items, but at our Ross, Halloween begins being put out on end caps, then are moved to a central area in the back of the store, then are separated from the Thanksgiving items and moved closer to the front of the store. Additionally, if they have overflow of Halloween items, they might put Halloween pillows on an end cap adjacent to the pillow section. I had to search the entire store last night to find where they'd moved Halloween!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

I hear you! My store (in past years) had what little it got out all over the store, with no discernible plan in mind. I figure this year will be no exception. Just wish the place didn't always look like it had been ransacked . . .


grandma lise said:


> MissT, it's entirely possible your Ross has sold out of Halloween items, but at our Ross, Halloween begins being put out on end caps, then are moved to a central area in the back of the store, then are separated from the Thanksgiving items and moved closer to the front of the store. Additionally, if they have overflow of Halloween items, they might put Halloween pillows on an end cap adjacent to the pillow section. I had to search the entire store last night to find where they'd moved Halloween!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So far no little Wendy in my area (almost ready to throw in the towel disembodiedvoice and have you ship the one you located for me) and no new hanging ghouls or much of anything other than new pillows at my store. Here's the fortune teller ouija one (7.99):










As grandma lise said, you need to look around the store. Always good to do a sweep. Sometimes good stuff is hidden on the wall aisle end caps too or misplaced on other shelves. Halloween in my area moved from the back of the store to more mid store now. As we get closer it will be more front placement. I do think they will be getting a lot more in and still haven't seen any of the costumes that they usually get in.

Oh and right now I'm only seeing India and Asian decor pieces on the shelves. I'm sure the Egyptian will make an appearance at some point.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing new in the Halloween section (hope there will be more merch coming in soon), and no Egyptian decor per se, but I did pick up these beauties in the decor area. They are HUGE and obnoxiously gold. I may test out some antique wax when I set up the display if the gold is just too much.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SepiaKeys I'd consider that Egyptian. I have not seen those anywhere yet. Nice find! Haha those are gorgeously gold and fit for a pharaoh! What kind of material do you think they are made of and how tall are they? Also price?


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Great finds! I never thought of looking there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hijack for a minute. I told GoS I would show her some pics of Wendy's nose. the only one I have found that works had a scuff mark on her nose and I wanted her to see if she thought it was a big deal or something she could fix.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gosh I just love her so much! Sent you a PM and thanks for posting.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went back to Ross today for a fall jacket and nothing new today except a 2 piece skeleton serving set. Pretty big metal spoon and spork each about a foot long for 8.99.
Wanted to get it but if it's still there I may get it
ETA: I found them listed on ebay for 27-45 -_-
I'm hoping they'll be a recurring item each year like the skeleton hand salad servers.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Purchased a cool poison bottle and doormat over the past few weeks. Enjoy!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bought this pillow today at Ross. Their pillows are quite reasonably priced. This one was $8.99 and really adds a pop of color in our living room.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> ...the only one I have found that works had a scuff mark on her nose and I wanted her to see if she thought it was a big deal or something she could fix.
> 
> View attachment 314322


That looks like it should come right off; I would say to try _Mr. Clean_ Magic Eraser or similar (which can be found at places like Dollar Tree, with two in a pack).


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Went in looking for the skull door knocker, found something better.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG, I love those bat knockers!!!!! So far, my 3 Ross stores have had diddly squat

Great scores, everybody!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I stopped in a larger Ross today but really didn't see anything new. Looked pretty picked over. So far no new Egyptian. Was wondering when new halloween would be coming. Anyone seen any costumes yet? I really like those bat door knockers. Haven't seen those yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I need the bat knockers! What were the price on those?


----------



## Sirmeili (Oct 9, 2009)

lilibat said:


> Went in looking for the skull door knocker, found something better.
> 
> View attachment 318217


I just came here to post the same thing. I got 2 as well  I love that they are solid metal


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> SepiaKeys I'd consider that Egyptian. I have not seen those anywhere yet. Nice find! Haha those are gorgeously gold and fit for a pharaoh! What kind of material do you think they are made of and how tall are they? Also price?


Lol yes they are going in the Egyptian display! $13 and some kind of hollow metal, a nice weight to them and 12 inches tall.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I finally found a set of Halloween mugs I like at Ross tonight, $3.99 each - (kitchen towels from Marshalls; they all arrived today; I live in the Pacific Northwest)...









And here's a better picture of the crackled pattern on the cat and jack-o-lantern mug...









They're porcelain. Love the artwork!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First off in the 3 stores I've been in over the past few days, halloween has been moved close to the front now. Still not seeing a major influx of new stuff but some, and what is exciting is I'm seeing in my stores here in the SF Bay Area some of the items you guys posted early on from other parts of the country. Fingers crossed I might still see Wendy and save on shipping. I also have now seen in 2 stores the Crazy Bonez skeleton with tags, 49.99. Probably better deal on this guy elsewhere on sale or with coupon. Only 1 per store. Have not seen any of the larger CB dogs, just the smaller skeleton animals and don't think all are CB ones.

Here are some of the items I saw in the past few days:

Same black cups grandma lise picked up with the exception of the Pfaltzgraff "Wee Bit Wicked" mug. Everyday ware, dishwasher and microwave safe, only 2.99.









This tombstone was pretty heavy and had battery compartment behind it, assuming it lit up the lenticular. 24.99
















One of these would have looked terrific in my Haunted Hotel's dining room, 29.99.









A nicely detailed dearly departed dancing couple, only 11.99.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

KissingCoffins said:


> I need the bat knockers! What were the price on those?


4.99 each I think. I got 2 more today. I may check more Ross stores to see if I can find more. I don't know, I feel like I need backups? Maybe one day I will have a house with a lot of doors?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if she was seen before, she had color changing eyes (red, purple, green)









And I was struck by this one's beauty. Loved the silver hair. Very nice quality dress material with lace and a hoop to hold the fabric out. She had a cross on around her neck. Reminded me of the Madonna bride who had the hooped wedding dress and cross.























And another version of a skull with snake inside of it. This one a more realistic. This had a battery compartment so assume it lights up inside the skull.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't know if she was seen before, she had color changing eyes (red, purple, green)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, I like that skull with snake version much more than the monotone cement looking one!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh. I *LOVE* those bat knockers! I don't think DH would want them on the front door year round, but I sure would!
LOVE THEM! I haven't stopped back at Ross for a little while - I guess I should be doing that!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ooooh, I like that skull with snake version much more than the monotone cement looking one!


I was torn when I saw it too. The other one has a cobra which goes with my Egyptian theme where as this one was what more of a rattlesnake? I do think Ross has gotten in some nice pieces this year.

No bat door knockers that I've seen yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah that snake and skull lights up with a color changing light. Not my favorite but I bought it anyway. I like the more realistic look. Even though it isn't a cobra I think it could still be used in Egyptian theme, also pirates, just regular halloween, witches, voodoo....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got this bat thingy tonight. I don't know what it is, just supposed to hang it I guess. I liked the bats though. I went looking for the bat knocker but didn't find one.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

So I went to 2 Ross' the first one had a pose n stay skeleton with no tag. I asked how much he was and was told "$19.99, is that ok?" Couldn't get yes out fast enough! Then at the second Ross I saw the one in the picture and he had his tag, $49.99!  whoops! I was hunting the snake skull and bat door knocker which I did not find. But I won't complain a bit after the skelly! I know someone posted the bride couple, but I saw the colored version and loved that one! I didn't buy it because I have no where to put it though. They had a different reaper door knocker and lots of the hanging props!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> First off in the 3 stores I've been in over the past few days, halloween has been moved close to the front now. Still not seeing a major influx of new stuff but some, and what is exciting is I'm seeing in my stores here in the SF Bay Area some of the items you guys posted early on from other parts of the country. Fingers crossed I might still see Wendy and save on shipping. I also have now seen in 2 stores the Crazy Bonez skeleton with tags, 49.99. Probably better deal on this guy elsewhere on sale or with coupon. Only 1 per store. Have not seen any of the larger CB dogs, just the smaller skeleton animals and don't think all are CB ones.
> 
> Here are some of the items I saw in the past few days:
> 
> Same black cups grandma lise picked up with the exception of the Pfaltzgraff "Wee Bit Wicked" mug. Everyday ware, dishwasher and microwave safe, only 2.99.


UGH, I am KICKING myself for not going to Ross today! Not that I need yet another mug, but I love the one furthest right, with the cat and the owl. I am going back on Wednesday, thank goodness. And, if they don't have it, I didn't "need" it, right?  I love those signs, too. I immediately pictured one announcing our haunt. I have to stop thinking, this is getting expensive, haha.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After dinner hubby ran into Target while I stopped in next door at a differentt Ross from today's store check to see what they had. They also had the CB Pose-N-Stay, maybe 3 of the red-haired fortune tellers, more hanging props in general. Then I spied this young boy playing with the props trying to activate them, he then goes to try to get this marionette lady prop off the rack to test her out. The overhead controls were bones. I really liked her and had to sit back in the aisles waiting to see if he was going to take her home or not. Came back to the area after he had left and saw that he put her back. Yeah! And found her matching guy skeleton marionette too. I didn't take a photo of them while in the store so will try to get one tomorrow. In that last photo jb1sb2 posted, I can see the guy's black pants/thin long legs hanging off the rack all the way to the left. The man and the woman both have long legs and long arms. They have LED eyes, which I didn't test so not sure if they just light or what. I thought they would make a nice accompaniment to the talking ventriloquist and dummy props I already have. Maybe set them up in booths next to each other at the carnival.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

How much were they? They sound awesome.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha, GOS, I have done that - waiting around to see if the person holding an item is going to put it back or not.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz said:


> How much were they? They sound awesome.



Vsalz if you mean the marionette prop, I'm pretty sure it was 12.99. The receipt is still in the bag with them in the car. They were definitely on the low end but more than 9.99.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I have managed to get three of the bat door knockers and also the three bat hanging item. My plan is to use the knockers as the handles on the side of a toe pincher coffin I am building. I am planning to remove one of the three hanging bats and screw it into the lid of the coffin. ;-)

And if anyone is trying to build a toe pincher coffin who doesn't want to worry about angles and mitre cuts, check out these folks I found on web. 

http://www.haunterssupply.com/products/coffin-brackets-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

avgjoefriday said:


> I have managed to get three of the bat door knockers and also the three bat hanging item. My plan is to use the knockers as the handles on the side of a toe pincher coffin I am building. I am planning to remove one of the three hanging bats and screw it into the lid of the coffin. ;-)


Oh my, that's a great use for the door knockers! Love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These marionette props are so cute! There aren't strings attached to their feet but when they are activated their eyes light up, carnival-like music plays, and their feet/legs dance! Hadn't played with them in the store so that was a fun surprise for me when I went to display them for the photo. The second photo shows the bone-shaped controls attached to their heads and hands with a separate hanger to hang them from. I just love these guys, very unique. Verified that they were 12.99 each. They have little skeleton feet which you can't really see from the photo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> These marionette props are so cute! There aren't strings attached to their feet but when they are activated their eyes light up, carnival-like music plays, and their feet/legs dance! Hadn't played with them in the store so that was a fun surprise for me when I went to display them for the photo. The second photo shows the bone-shaped controls attached to their heads and hands with a separate hanger to hang them from. I just love these guys, very unique. Verified that they were 12.99 each. They have little skeleton feet which you can't really see from the photo.


These are cheaper versions of the ones Grandin Road sells. I bought the female one last year. Like you I thought it was cute. BUT one of theirs cost more than what you paid for both of these guys and the GR ones don't have the cute bones as the sticks. Nice find. and great deal !I'm hanging mine from one of my hands that stick out from the wall. I have six of them all grouped together and one of the lower ones is going to be holding her "sticks" lol







GR ones but they are 30 or 40 bucks...I can't remember.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The GR ones are definitely better dressed or should I say more dressed up, shoes too and have better faces and hands. It kind of looks like the GR string support might have lights built into it so it illuminates the marionettes below? Does your GR lady dance? I guess I missed those guys when they were offered, just don't have any recollection of seeing them.

I like your idea to hang her from a hand on the wall!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found and bought one of the three hanging bat things, but didn't see the first bat door knocker.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

avgjoefriday said:


> I have managed to get three of the bat door knockers and also the three bat hanging item. My plan is to use the knockers as the handles on the side of a toe pincher coffin I am building. I am planning to remove one of the three hanging bats and screw it into the lid of the coffin. ;-)
> 
> And if anyone is trying to build a toe pincher coffin who doesn't want to worry about angles and mitre cuts, check out these folks I found on web.
> 
> ...


Great idea for the bats! I said the same thing to my daughter today about taking the three bat hanging thing apart to screw them onto coffins!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The GR ones are definitely better dressed or should I say more dressed up, shoes too and have better faces and hands. It kind of looks like the GR string support might have lights built into it so it illuminates the marionettes below? Does your GR lady dance? I guess I missed those guys when they were offered, just don't have any recollection of seeing them.
> 
> I like your idea to hang her from a hand on the wall!


No they don't dance. They just light up and a song plays, not even a scary song lol It's like the nutcracker suite or something like that. They aren't worth the money GR asks for them. They are better dressed then the Ross version but for the price Ross has a way better deal.


----------



## macaroni thief (Nov 1, 2011)

Came home today with this exact "Madame Zaltana" sign: http://www.grandinroad.com/-22madam...art/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/905574

Which I bought for $6.99!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I more or less have signage I already have that I'm planning to use for my fortune teller booth but heck if I saw that Madame Zaltana sign at Ross I'd pick it up for that price. Especially since I have Zaltana.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

macaroni thief said:


> Came home today with this exact "Madame Zaltana" sign: http://www.grandinroad.com/-22madam...art/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/905574
> 
> Which I bought for $6.99!


That's amazing! Which Ross did you find it in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in after dinner at a Ross and the halloween section was pretty picked over and disheveled after the weekend but found these two nice pieces in the store. I thought this nice detailed and large lion wall/post decor item could easily be creeped out for an old mansion look (11.99). Maybe used on a column?










And while I only saw this version of the sign at this location, this is the GR The Dead and Breakfast Inn sign they have this year. Same price, 6.99, as the Zaltana sign macaroni thief found at her store.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

3rd Ross, no more knockers. Very sad. Have others to ry still but I am afraid the rest are gone by now. I have 4 bats knockers though. I should be able to make do.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped at a few more Ross stores this morning here in the SF south bay area but haven't seen Wendy, the Zaltana sign, or the bat door knockers. Grabbed a few more photos along the way.

This is the bride that Nox Eterna posted a photo of some weeks ago. Here's a few closer up photos. She has darker skin, and her full, white hooped wedding dress with black netting collar and wrist sleeves is really very beautiful material. They also had the traditional bride there so I'm showing them in contrast to each other.

























This was a pretty large LED battery lit sign. Said pirate theme to me I think because of the wood plank look to it.









A carnival sign









Seeing at least one Crazy Bonez skeleton in the stores. First time seeing a larger dog though. Think this might have been Brutus?









Day of the Dead candles with lids.









Skeleton bone tray, assume for candle display.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in after dinner at a Ross and the halloween section was pretty picked over and disheveled after the weekend but found these two nice pieces in the store. I thought this nice detailed and large lion wall/post decor item could easily be creeped out for an old mansion look (11.99). Maybe used on a column?
> 
> And while I only saw this version of the sign at this location, this is the GR The Dead and Breakfast Inn sign they have this year. Same price, 6.99, as the Zaltana sign macaroni thief found at her store.



Great score. That was the only thing I really wanted from Grandin Road this year. Couldn't justify $55 though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stopped in yesterday hoping to find the bat knockers, and I did get lucky and found one! It was kind of buried under some stuff though, and I missed it on my first pass through, so it's a good thing I was looking. Admittedly, my selfish, greedy Halloween soul wanted two of them, but I'll take the one I've got & be happy! LOL! 

Also got a Reaper knocker that I thought was pretty neat looking. Our front door doesn't have a knocker and it isn't really a style that can take one (it's got an oval window), so this Reaper guy may end up as a towel holder in my guest bathroom. 

I don't have a camera phone so I don't have a photo, but my store had two fortune teller props (same size as the brides previously shown) that I thought were really, really nice. Long brown curly hair and a nice face, with a small crystal ball in their hands that lit up. I debated about one - could totally see the whole set-up! But, I don't have room to expand (either inside or out) to a fortune teller area, and we don't change themes each year, so I passed on her. But she was so pretty!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well for those in the south SF bay area, I've now seen The Dead and Breakfast Inn and the Zaltana Psychic signs in two Ross locations. Interestingly enough each store just had one design. But they are out there this week.

Here's the Zaltana sign since macaroni thief didn't post a photo of hers. I also took photos of the back side of the sign because I think there may be differences in possibly the thickness or material used compared to the GR ones. GR's description says it uses 2 D-rings to hang the sign and the Ross version has this cutout instead. The Ross sign says it's MDF so it is solid and has some heft to it. I'm not sure if it's as thick as the GR sign or could support a D-ring with screws in it without coming through the front side, but I don't have the GR sign to compare it to. In any event it's still a nice sign, might be a Chinese knock-off, but for the price I still see these holding up for many years of use.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped at a few more Ross stores this morning here in the SF south bay area but haven't seen Wendy, the Zaltana sign, or the bat door knockers. Grabbed a few more photos along the way.
> 
> This is the bride that Nox Eterna posted a photo of some weeks ago. Here's a few closer up photos. She has darker skin, and her full, white hooped wedding dress with black netting collar and wrist sleeves is really very beautiful material. They also had the traditional bride there so I'm showing them in contrast to each other.
> 
> ...


I bought that bride just because she's so creepy. They have a couple of others with similar faces, including that one jb1sb2 posted that I think is a nun. What sold me on the bride is that her head turns. I'll probably disconnect the LEDs, although the bare bulbs do give her eyes an erie look.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Returned some items today and stopped by a few stores. Found this platter at Ross for $19.99. It measures just under 12" x 24". This was a happy find. It wasn't there Friday night, so likely came in today or yesterday. We don't entertain, so I think I'm going to create a Halloween display with candles on it...


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well for those in the south SF bay area, I've now seen The Dead and Breakfast Inn and the Zaltana Psychic signs in two Ross locations. Interestingly enough each store just had one design. But they are out there this week.
> 
> Here's the Zaltana sign since macaroni thief didn't post a photo of hers. I also took photos of the back side of the sign because I think there may be differences in possibly the thickness or material used compared to the GR ones. GR's description says it uses 2 D-rings to hang the sign and the Ross version has this cutout instead. The Ross sign says it's MDF so it is solid and has some heft to it. I'm not sure if it's as thick as the GR sign or could support a D-ring with screws in it without coming through the front side, but I don't have the GR sign to compare it to. In any event it's still a nice sign, might be a Chinese knock-off, but for the price I still see these holding up for many years of use.


That's awesome! I live in San Jose, CA. Which stores did you see the Fortune Teller sign in? I would love to pick one up. Thanks So Much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I can save anyone in my area from going to one of the Ross's here. Anyone in the Kent, WA area, don't even bother with that Ross. They have two half aisles up front with very picked over/bare bones stuff. What a let down.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ross is always like that here. I live north of you. In general, they only receive 1 to 4 of each item. I go every Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday afternoon or evening. By doing so, I see new things every time I go. The good stuff is typically sold same or next day. Even though I go often, I still missed out on one pillow I really wanted this year. With these stores - (Ross, TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Homegoods) - it's more about persistence and just plain good luck during the Halloween collecting season.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Ross is always like that here. I live north of you. In general, they only receive 1 to 4 of each item. I go every Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday afternoon or evening. By doing so, I see new things every time I go. The good stuff is typically sold same or next day. Even though I go often, I still missed out on one pillow I really wanted this year. With these stores - (Ross, TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Homegoods) - it's more about persistence and just plain good luck during the Halloween collecting season.


Well I don't get out much except for going to the store when I run out of food...so it's hard for me to go to these places. I don't think persistence is going to work for me...I have to hope on luck.

How much more north are you? Seattle? Or way north lol?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Ross is always like that here. I live north of you. In general, they only receive 1 to 4 of each item. I go every Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday afternoon or evening. By doing so, I see new things every time I go. The good stuff is typically sold same or next day. Even though I go often, I still missed out on one pillow I really wanted this year. With these stores - (Ross, TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Homegoods) - it's more about persistence and just plain good luck during the Halloween collecting season.



What grandma lise said. Ross according to a number of different employees I've asked over the years gets their deliveries M-F and they try to get that day's deliveries out on the shelves by 1pm or later depending on staffing I guess. One store told me their truck gets there around 4am (we have a lot of Ross locations in the whole SF bay area so it probably does take a good part of the morning to make all their deliveries) so stuff gets put out earlier in those early morning delivery areas. I've been in the shopping center at the Almaden store on the penninsula on several occasions and seen their truck pull up around 10-11am. Since the truck kind of blocks one lane of traffic in the shopping center's circular driveways you can't miss it. That or the rolling rack that they run the many boxes off of the truck with. Still takes them several hours to unbox and start shelving items. 

Items do get snapped up quickly and sold out when there's only a few of something. My small local store had 2 of the metal Cemetery "headboards" one year and I still missed out on getting one from there and didn't find any left in any of the other stores I went to by that point. And I'm thinking "who buys Cemetery headboards?" Clerks did remember them coming in because they were unusual. The cashier at my local store told me the last one got sold the night before when she was at the register. Don't you love hearing that . Just bad timing on my part getting to my store when I did I guess. I have "stalked" my local store a few days in a row when I saw something I liked in the posts here, but if I have the time will also try to get to a few other stores as well. Haven't been able to do this as often though.

It's hard to make it to the store/stores often enough to see everything that comes in (grandma lise you're a real shopping trouper if you do that routinely), which is why it's so great we share photos. When things come in usually the same items will be found in multiples in many stores at the same time. I'm around a Ross store during many days so can run over if I need to in the early mornings, afternoons are harder, but for those working in areas without a Ross nearby you clearly are at a disadvantage to getting there when things get put out and I can see what you find being more limited. The same kind of stocking goes on with TJMaxx/Home Goods etc in my area, although I see clerks stocking mdse in those stores in the evenings as well.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They never know what they're going to get in, and it's probably a good marketing strategy. Any type of collector will have to hit a particular store often to see everything, and the store is hoping they buy something every time.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

People looking for the Egyptian items don't give up. I went to one of the Ross's near me today, it had been awhille since I had been to this particular one and I am looking for that flippin' bat door knocker. Anyway, they had one lone Pharaoh bust, I haven't seen any Egyptian in a long time and that was only one item. 
It wasn't one I really wanted but I bought it anyway just because it is so hard to find stuff and like others are saying above if you see it grab it because it probably won't be there tomorrow. But keep looking , it seems they are dribbling it out slowly.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Well I don't get out much except for going to the store when I run out of food...so it's hard for me to go to these places. I don't think persistence is going to work for me...I have to hope on luck.
> 
> How much more north are you? Seattle? Or way north lol?


I'm 90 miles north of you, on our side of the Canadian border.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found this spell book today. Keyhole and eye light up, has a creepy laugh and the whole book shakes!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> I found this spell book today. Keyhole and eye light up, has a creepy laugh and the whole book shakes!



No way! Man they have been getting in some great stuff this year. I like my spellbook. How was the appearance of the eye on that one, mine kind of had a bubble in the clear acrylic resin...and I know I'll probably regret asking but what was Ross asking for it? Bought mine on a pretty good sale from VTC but I'm guessing Ross might still beat the price.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found this spell book today. Keyhole and eye light up, has a creepy laugh and the whole book shakes!
> ...


I saw two, one eye was pretty messed up as far as paint. The one I got looks great! It was $10.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> I saw two, one eye was pretty messed up as far as paint. The one I got looks great! It was $10.99


I knew it. $17.46 plus $5 shipping, which wasn't bad and probably better than Roger's Gardens which is probably full retail, but that's gotta be the least expensive price out there if you can find it and of course we know maybe only a couple in each store. Congrats! It's a cool item and people should be on the look out for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in Ross to return something today. Saw a restocking of a number of items I've seen earlier in the year, still no costumes yet. Past years' experience says those come out near the end of their halloween stocking cycle. 

I did spot these which were new. Kind of Ross' answer to the GR/Cracker Barrel eyeballs. Pretty sure these were lacquered paper mâché. 










Wandered around the store to see what else they might have. Have been wondering how to display my Home Depot skeleton horse and was thinking it would be nice to tie him up to a post. Rounded the corner in the statue area (no Egyptian btw) and saw this!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ran in for a Ross Check this afternoon and found this pharaoh on the shelf. It's the same one I bought a while back. Might be a sign that more Egyptian is coming out. The cat like wall hanging was kind of interesting. Was sort of steampunk like. Had what looked like a small wheel on it's forehead which you can kind of see. Both 9.99.










These I took home with me. Nice faux wood grained surface, white foam like back. set of 4, 4.99.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie, I really like that mask! It looks a lot like this etsy listing (with some additions I think). 

I did find one standing pharaoh in that same mirrored line that I have a sitting and bust version. I prefer the black and gold line but at least all of the things I've found so far match


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Does look like the leather mask. Wonder which was the chicken/egg. Here is the one that Ross has which is a heavy resin and is really a wall plaque although open backed. Comes with a hanger at the top. Here's the exact one being sold on eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANUBIS-DOG-...-HEAVY-RESIN-BUST-READY-TO-HANG-/351861471271

It definitely caught my eye when in the store and I even took it from a different shelf and put it next to the pharaoh to take a photo of both. Thought someone here would like it . For some reason when I see "snouts" that lay flat like this I think they look more big cat like, lion for example I guess. haha. I always picture anubis with really elongated ears too. When I was moving it, I took a photo of the price tag on the underside so I'd remember how much it cost to tell you guys and it was definitely a heavy resin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since Ross Stores seem to be pretty popular on here, I thought I would mention that they have 25 new stores opening around the country in a few days (October 8):

https://www.rossstores.com/store-lo...penings&opendate=2016-10-08&searchradius=3000

New locations are in these states: California, Arizona, Washington, New Mexico, Colorado, South Dakota, North Dakota, Kansas, Texas, Missouri, Arkansas, Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, North Carolina, and Florida.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ran in for a Ross Check this afternoon and found this pharaoh on the shelf. It's the same one I bought a while back. Might be a sign that more Egyptian is coming out. The cat like wall hanging was kind of interesting. Was sort of steampunk like. Had what looked like a small wheel on it's forehead which you can kind of see. Both 9.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GoS , does that pharaoh sort of have a green tint too him ? I saw one today at my Ross and he had sort of greenish speckles on him, just wondering if it was the same one. I also found a cat , not my favorite of the cat ( bastet) statues but I got him anyway just in case he is the only one to show up around here.

Love those place mats ! I have my eyes open for them and still that freakin' bat door knocker.. I also found a pretty mirror today, I'm not sure if it is the same one people found at Home Goods or not, I need to go check that thread. I had a pretty productive shopping day lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, the pharaoh does have a green tint. I assume it's suppose represent verdigris. Glad to hear you are seeing some Egyptian out your way. Ran into my little store during lunch but nothing really new. There was a brown bronzy skull very similar to ones that HG had maybe last year in looks and color I almost bought (no photo) but it was really more the size of a childs skull and didn't see a need for it. I'm not sure what this store has been getting in lately but not much of what I was hoping to see. I've only see the iron bat hardware in photos on here. But then I haven't been making trips to multiple locations lately so getting only a small sample.


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ....
> And another version of a skull with snake inside of it. This one a more realistic. This had a battery compartment so assume it lights up inside the skull.


Hi! Did you buy this and are you willing to sell it? Or able to check if the store still has it?? Thank you!


----------

